# HP DV6 6165 tx Review



## tusharkeshri (Mar 11, 2012)

Its already more than 7 days of my DV6 model so i thought to start the review of this laptop.


Pros:
       1. Amazing graphics and processor,with i-7 processor and AMD Raedon   Graphics throw any game at it ,it will give u amazing experience. currently playing Crysis 2 in it. I daily play 6-8 hrs of game.
      2.  Display is good but more resolution would have been better.
      3.  With the illuminated trackpad i didn't missed the baclit KB.
       4. Battery backup is also good approx. 4hrs.
Cons:
      1. On the 3rd itself i noticed BSOD which scared me to death. Ever then it didn't happened again.
      2. Data transfer rate is slow didn't get more than 15 Mbps.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase, by the way pictures would be appreciated


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 11, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> Congrats on the purchase, by the way pictures would be appreciated



Will upload it shortly...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 11, 2012)

Data transfer rate _from_ & _to_ ?


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 11, 2012)

tusharkeshri said:


> 2. Data transfer rate is slow didn't get more than 15 Mbps.


There is some problem with your HDD

Also do some benchmarks without it your review doesn't tell much


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Data transfer rate _from_ & _to_ ?



It was basically to...



Niilesh said:


> There is some problem with your HDD
> 
> Also do some benchmarks without it your review doesn't tell much



hhmmm like what kind of benchmarks


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 12, 2012)

tusharkeshri said:


> It was basically to...



To what?


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 12, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> To what?



Pendrives and Exterbal HDD.


----------

